# Was ist das für eine Spinne?



## Gladiator (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Ich war heut bei meiner Oma und sie hat nen Teich wie ich 

Sie hat erzählt dass sie gesehn hat wie eine kleine Blaue Libelle in die Tannenwedel geflogen ist, und dann wild rumgezappelt hat....


Habe mir das heute angeguckt, und da war so eine Spinne. 

Also:

2 Tannenwedel, *mitten* im Teich waren mit einem Spinnennetz versehen und die Böse Spinne wartete auf __ Libellen, die ihr ins Netz gehen.

 

Links nebn dem Weissen Fleck (Sonne) war die Spinne
 


                     ¨


Kann mir jemand sagen was das für eine Spinne war?
Und wie ist die dort hin gekommen????
Kann die aufem Wasser laufen oder wie?


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Spinne?*

Hallo!

Welcher Art die Spinne ist kann ich Dir spontan nicht sagen, aber bei uns am Teich wohnen auch etliche---  einige __ Spinnen ,,__ fliegen" tatsächlich indem sie sich an einem langen Spinnfaden davonwehen lassen.....


----------



## Gladiator (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Spinne?*

Fliegende __ spinnen 

wusste garnicht dass es das gibt...


----------



## blackbird (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Spinne?*



Gladiator schrieb:


> Fliegende __ spinnen
> 
> wusste garnicht dass es das gibt...



hehe... doch.. daher kommt der Begriff Altweibersommer -> wikipedia

Grüße, Tim


----------



## zuppinger (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Spinne?*



Gladiator schrieb:


> Fliegende __ spinnen
> 
> wusste garnicht dass es das gibt...



...oder über-Wasser-laufende-Spinnen. Die gibt es auch, denn die Oberflächenspannung trägt eine Spinne allemal. Ohne die Art bestimmen zu können, gehört dein schmuckes Exemplar zu den Streckspinnen (siehe http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/MZ/001/00026/MZ00026.html.
Sie kann als Jungtier im Frühjahr auf die unterschiedlichste Art zur Pflanze gelangt sein und genießt seitdem die Ruhe dort und das Futter.

Falls du mehr dazu und zu anderen Tieren wissen möchstest, empfehle ich dir die Anmeldung im Forum der Naturgucker. http://www.naturgucker.de/natur.dll/EXEC

Dort können auch eigene Beobachtungen der unterschiedlichsten Tiere hinterlegt werden.

Bernd


----------



## Gladiator (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Spinne?*

Eine Streckspinne also 

Du bist Super




weisst du auch ob die Streckspinnen "__ Fliegen" oder übers Wasser laufen können?


----------



## zuppinger (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Spinne?*



Gladiator schrieb:


> Eine Streckspinne also
> 
> Du bist Super
> 
> ...



Beides wäre möglich...

Sorry, ich hatte mich sogar noch verschrieben. Sie heißen *Streckerspinnen* 

Es gibt noch eine weitere Möglichkeit: Bei Wind wird ein Faden so gesponnen, dass er fliegt und sich in Pflanzen verfängt. So entsteht ein Hängeseil, an dem sich die Spinne rüberhangeln kann. Ich kenne das von __ Radnetzspinnen (__ Kreuzspinne u. a.). Ob Streckerspinnen das auch können, weiß ich nicht genau.

Bernd


----------

